# How crazy do you have to be???



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Please give it to me straight Guys, I am interested in knowing if you think this is over the top. I have been a life long B&W speaker fan. No other brand has appealed to me in sound and performance nearly as much as their line. I have owned three different theater sets of their offerings and now have the Nautilus 805's that I always envisioned as being my rears once I was able to buy my all time Fav. the Nautilus. 802's and their matching center.

I don't know if you are filmier with these guys but they get more than a little pricey for a under paid blue collar worker. Well today I ran up on a mint set in the cherry wood that matches my 805's at a better price than I had ever seen in all my years. $5500.00 for the pr. shipped. I have spent the entire day in thought of how crazy it would be to drop almost 6k on a pr. of speakers. 

Give me a shove or call me crazy please! :T or :coocoo: let me hear it.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Your crazy follow your dream get the speakers. You can do it. Do you have to explain this purchase to a significant other? We may be able to come up with a good line. Otherwise just do it your crazy. That said I could not pull that trigger,for speakers.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

B- one said:


> Your crazy follow your dream get the speakers. You can do it. Do you have to explain this purchase to a significant other? We may be able to come up with a good line. Otherwise just do it your crazy. That said I could not pull that trigger,for speakers.


Tell me about it with so many other things needed around the house. And I don't know enough about what else is out there to know if anything revels or betters their sound for less. One thing is for sure they hold their value as this is the first set of 802's Iv'e seen under 8k.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

There would have to be a great warranty with them for that kind of coin. Speaker tech has come so far in the last couple of years that you can get really great speakers for a lot less money. And internet direct.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

Tonto said:


> There would have to be a great warranty with them for that kind of coin. Speaker tech has come so far in the last couple of years that you can get really great speakers for a lot less money. And internet direct.


I honestly don't know how their warranty is; I have had my 805's for 16 years now with out a problem "knock on wood" but two I don't abuse my equipment in any way. I did recently pick up 4 of SVS's SBS-02's because of their rep around here and their price. 

Everyone I have talked to love these speakers and their pricing is really great. The kit that I am considering has two of their Elite towers their matching center and two of their surrounds delivered for $3600 this is about $600 more than what I could sell my 805's for in exchange for the whole surround system. 

But I have never heard them and I am afraid to let go of my 805's under these conditions as they can literally make a grown man cry;:unbelievable: although I don't think they could match the fullness and authority of a full size tower with the right amp behind it..


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

B- one said:


> Your crazy follow your dream get the speakers. You can do it. Do you have to explain this purchase to a significant other? We may be able to come up with a good line. Otherwise just do it your crazy. That said I could not pull that trigger,for speakers.


Oh and *yes* to the explain part, but I am very lucky in this department as my wife is very supportive and actually gave the go ahead on the buy. I just cant seem to make myself do it with so many other considerations and what that kind of money means to our household. :hissyfit:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well it is a tough decision for sure but really only you know the right answer. That little voice inside you is probably right. It is great that your better half is behind your decision so that helps. Good luck on whatever you decide...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

tcarcio said:


> Well it is a tough decision for sure but really only you know the right answer. That little voice inside you is probably right. It is great that your better half is behind your decision so that helps. Good luck on whatever you decide...


That really is the correct answer :T
Myself I could not justify the money to do it. I also like B&W speakers but they are pricy and I am positive that speakers like the SVS Ultra towers would sound just as good. There are many other options as well.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> That really is the correct answer :T
> Myself I could not justify the money to do it. I also like B&W speakers but they are pricey and I am positive that speakers like the SVS Ultra towers would sound just as good. There are many other options as well.


Yep, I know your right about the other speaker thing, I don't think I would be giving them a moments notice except they are being offered for about $4000 less than you ever see them. 

I went as far as calling my bank and moving the funds but I froze at that point. Not likely that I go for it. I am how ever very interested in the SVS offerings once I stomp out a few fires around the house. :sweat:


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

just my two cents.

Here is my take on financial matters and home theater equipment.

1. Home theater to me is a hobby and as such the hobby is financed via the discretionary funds.
2. I pay in full. If I don't have enough on hand, I don't buy it. 

Of course, I would like the best and as long as everything else is taken care of and I don't take money from other needed expenses, I go full steam with the purchase with no regret. 

Just my philosophy.. Best of luck to you and I am sure deep down you know what to do..


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

tripplej said:


> just my two cents.
> 
> Here is my take on financial matters and home theater equipment.
> 
> ...


Thanks and right you are.


----------

